# Good riding near Winder GA?



## Gvl_M3 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm visiting relatives in Winder Ga starting Sat. July 1 through Fri. July 8.

Anyone have some good ride routes in that area? (15-40 milers)

Any small group rides (I've only done one group ride of 5 or so people)?

Thanks,
Gvl M3


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

Check out http://www.sadlebred.com/ . There is a ride in Suwanee, I believe.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

*Try these guys...*

http://www.gtcbike.org/


----------



## Gvl_M3 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

